# Roast Turkey With Maple Glaze, Apples and Ginger Butter



## Ferrari (Nov 13, 2004)

I am going to try this for Thanksgiving

1 16 lb. turkey 
1 T. salt 
1 T. freshly ground black pepper 
1 T. chopped fresh rosemary 
4 T. unsalted butter (1/2 stick) 

Glaze: 
1 C. pure maple syrup 
1/4 C. applejack or Calvados 

Sauce (optional): 
2 T. unsalted butter 
3 medium Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored and sliced into wedges 
2 C. poultry stock 
1/2 C. applejack or Calvados 
1 C. Ginger Butter (recipe follows) 

Preheat the oven to 325° F. with the rack in the lower third of the oven. Pat the turkey dry with paper towels. Sprinkle the cavity with the salt, pepper and rosemary. Truss it, then rub the entire skin with the butter. 

Place the turkey breast-side up in a roasting pan. Loosely tent with aluminum foil and roast 1 1/2 hours. Remove foil. To make glaze: Combine syrup and applejack. Baste turkey every 15 minutes with the mixture. Cook until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the breast reads 165° F. Transfer the turkey to a heated serving platter. 

To make optional sauce: In a large skillet over high heat, melt the butter, add the apples and saute for 3 minutes. Add the stock and reduce by three-fourths, about 10 minutes. Add the applejack and cook until the sauce is thickened enough to coat the back of a spoon, about 3 minutes. Whisk in the Ginger Butter. Remove to a bowl and continue whisking for 1 minute to stabilize before serving. Transfer to a sauce boat and immediately serve the sauce and turkey. 

Ginger Butter (optional) 
1/2 C. diced, peeled fresh ginger 
1/2 C. granulated sugar 
3/4 C. water 
12 T. unsalted butter (1 1/2 sticks) 

In a small saucepan, combine the ginger, sugar and water. Bring to a simmer over medium heat and cook until ginger is tender, about 30 minutes. Transfer to a blender and puree until smooth. Strain through a medium sieve. 

With a mixer, in a small bowl, beat the butter until airy and smooth. Add the ginger puree and combine well. This can be made 3 days in advance and stored, covered, in the refrigerator. 

Makes 16 servings


----------



## marmalady (Nov 13, 2004)

Sounds like heaven!  I'd love to try it, but I'm such a traditionalist for the 'pure' turkey flavor!  But I do love maple and ginger!


----------

